# kovachii seedlings



## orchid527 (Nov 25, 2019)

These are 10 weeks out of a flask from Chuck Acker. There were 25 seedlings and I split them into four roughly equal groups and potted them into different media. The one on the top left is Orchiata + perlite. The one on the top right is NZ sphagnum moss. The lower left is Promix HP + extra perlite. The bottom right is straight Promix HP. These have been growing under lights and I water often with very dilute fertilizer. The top two seem to look better, but they are all doing OK. I don't believe I've lost a single leaf. I have grown several flasks of earlier generation kovachii and these seem to be more robust. I believe Chuck has more of these for sale at very reasonable prices.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing. The leaves on the compot in sphagnum look broadest. I kill flasklings so...


----------

